# Reparación de Amplificador Onkio



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 11, 2011)

Hola a todos solicito me ayuden en la empresa donde trabajo el dueño me dio a reparar un equipo de sonido onkio NR-807 el problema de este equipo fue que se le quemo un canal, es de siete y los drivers que exitan a los transistores de salida se calientan demasiado aun sin parlantes, los medi los tansistores que se calientan y los salidas y estan bien y aun asi el equipo suena bien,pero al estarlo usando unos 2 minutos de apaga por que se proteje. losdrivers son los C5171 Y LOS A1930 y e salida utiliza los TTC0001 y los TTA0001.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2011)

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

Hiciste mediciones comparativas con otro canal que funcione bién?
Calibraron el Bias luego del cambio de transistores ?

Saludos !


----------



## mister landero (Feb 12, 2011)

en ocaciones los amplificadores operacionales  se dañan y envian vcc al driver  y te amplifica esta  diferencia de potencial y por eso se apaga el equipo, cambia tus operacionales si ya comprobaste que los  transistores esten en perfecto estado al igual que la potencia no debe de existir vcc ala salida de bocinas


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 14, 2011)

Medi los drivers y se encuentran en perfecto estado, estos ven conectado los emisores al colector de las salidas y los colectores van a los emisores de las salidas en los drivers el voltage es de 74 voltios, como travajan con pareias complementarias medi los voltajes de tierra a los colectores de los drivers y en uno hay 0.6 voltios negativos y en el otro0.5 voltios positivos, en todo caso me recomendas que cambie los drivers o las salidas, las del amplificador son TTA0001 Y TTC0001.

Este equipo tiene siete canales y los drivers de los siete canales se calientan ese es el mayor problema que no tengo uno bueno bueno para comparar, lo pongo a sonar suena bien pero al calemntar los exitadores se apaga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

¿ Siete canales de salida independientes para 7 parlantes o 7 juegos de transistores en paralelo de una única salida?


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 14, 2011)

Síete amplicifadores, siete canales independientes con 2 drivers y dos transistores de salidas 1 TTA0001 y un TTC0001 los transistores quew se calientan son los A1930 y C5171.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

¿ Tenés cero volts en las salidas de parlantes ?

¿ Tenés las tensiones de fuente simétricas ?



Fijate que el fabricante habla de actualizar el firmware , lee un poco :

http://www.intl.onkyo.com/support/firmware/tx-nr807.html


y el manual :

http://www.intl.onkyo.com/downloads/manuals/pdf/tx-nr807_manual_e.pdf


Saludos !


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 14, 2011)

la salida de parlantes tengo 0 voltios en la fuente simetrica tengo 64 y 64 voltios

estoy pensando desconectar los transistores de salida par ver que efectyo hace en los drivers luego te comento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

Ojo que por ahí sin audio entra en stand by


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 14, 2011)

Disulpa explicame un poco mas eso pór favor, por que lo estoy reparando y le conecte unicamente 4 parlantes a 4 onmios, de los siete canales uno se daño completamente y se ligo el termistor de ese canal que biene aderido al disipador con una pintura blanca lo que no permite mirar su codigo, asi como dos transistores mas y los dos salidas los drivers no se dañaron. los seis canales restantes suenan bien si se conectan pero los drivers sew calientan con y sin carga en la salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2011)

Por eso te dejé el link del manual.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 15, 2011)

Vos decís que tiene un termistor por cada canal?
No vienen montados los transistores de salida en 2 disipadores (3 canales en uno y 4 en el otro)?
Esos termistores si son los que creo, cumplen la función de protección contra sobre temperatura, y arranca o cambia de velocidad un ventilador que tiene, no intervienen directamente en el amplificador.
El encargado de controlar la corriente de reposo me parece que es un transistor que queda justo en el medio de par de transistores de salida.
El canal que no funcionaba, ya lo reparaste?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2011)

Tiger fijate que tiene 7 canales de 135 Watts , éste es el manual

http://www.intl.onkyo.com/downloads/...7_manual_e.pdf

Saludos !


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 15, 2011)

Estoy de nuevo pór aca solicitando de ayuda con un amplificador Onkio, sucede que el trasnformador me entrega 47 voltios alternos y ya recificados en los filtros tengo 64.5v y los filtros son de 71 voltios a 15000 mf. la fuente es simetrica o sea que de positivoa negativo tengo 129 voltios


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sip 2M, ese es el manual de usuario, pero si bien tiene 7 canales, si no me equivoco, tiene solo 2 disipadores principales, de ahí que dije que estaban montados 3 canales en uno y 4 en otro.
Esta salida si bien no es exacta de este modelo, es la que utilizan generalmente con pequeñas diferencias. Este es solo 1 de los 7 canales. Y no usa termistor para controlar la temperatura, por lo que vi lo hacen con Q6000 en este canal, y con sendos Q´s en los otros.
Los drivers tienen disipador separado, pequenos, uno por cada par exitador, y no me llama la atención que calienten.
R6040 es el ajuste de la corriente de reposo en este canal.
Además tiene varias protecciones, no vi ninguna de que corte si no está con carga, pero tampoco creo que le guste mucho. 
Salvo que este sea un modelo muy distinto a los otros, es lo que veo en el manual de servicio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2011)

Ahá...y cual se supone que sea la consulta que estás haciendo?
Si es para saber si la tensión que tenés es correcta...buscá en el foro por que hay muchisima información al respecto, en especial hay un tema de Fogonzao que describe TODOS LOS CALCULOS necesarios.


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 15, 2011)

Es diferente al que me encuentro reparando, los drivers de este no traen disipadores lo que me confunde es que de fabrica no traen y si fuera un problema de un canal no deberian calentar los de los otros canales y las salidas vienen montadas en un solo disipador y trabaja con 65 voltios positivos y negativos.

Lo que sucede que este equipo a simple vista funciona bien lueego que cambie las piesas dañadas los transistores de salida son de la misma numracion asi como los drivers lo que me llama la atencion es que los filtos de rectificacion son de 71 voltios y estan rectificando 65


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 15, 2011)

Los filtros están en serie, uno para la rama positiva y otro para la negativa, si son de 71 volts, pueden admitir 142 volts entre ambos.
Además, ese no es el problema, ya que 6 de los 7 amplificadores funcionan.
Porqué no te centrás en el tema inicial de tu problema y hacés todas las consultas y observaciones ahí?
En ese tema inicial que posteaste, te hice un par de preguntas y no las contestaste.
Me parece de mal gusto que abras nuevos temas sobre lo mismo cuando aún no haz respondido preguntas en el tema inicial.
Dijiste que los drivers (exitadores) estaban mal, y que además, el termistor se había dañado. Y si eso pasó, seguro que los transistores de salida, también se dañaron, pero no respondiste si lo habías reparado o si al menos lo habías intentado.
Las tensiones rectificadas están bien (si es que lo estás alimentando correctamente), y como te dice el amigo ezavalla, hay mucha información sobre eso, pero estoy seguro que tu problema no es la fuente, si no, estarían quemadas todas las etapas amplificadoras cosa que no sucede.
Si querés arreglar el equipo, empezá por reparar el canal que se dañó.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 15, 2011)

Es correcto que los capacitores electrolíticos sean para un poco mas de tensión !


----------



## NUBELUNGO (Feb 15, 2011)

Estoy en ello ahora ya que tengo mi pc en el laboratorio donde tengo el onkio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 15, 2011)

> Es diferente al que me encuentro reparando, los drivers de este no traen disipadores


Porqué no sacás una foto de la placa donde está la etapa de potencia y los exitadores?
Quizás sean de montaje superficial y el disipador sea el mismo impreso. Esos transistores NO pueden trabajar sin disipador exitando a un equipo que entrega más de 100 watts por canal.
Y como te dije, que calienten no es anormal. Salvo que sea excesivo, pero si todos calientan igual, no creo que esté ahí el problema.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2011)

Esto puede resultar odioso pero es real, como hiciste para que tu jefe te de ese equipo, ya que por lo que vas exponiendo no tenes idea de lo que vas encontrando, lo que atenta de antemano para ayudarte, y prueba de ello en parte es que abris otro hilo con el mismo tema, lo que hace pensar que no entendiste lo que se te djio, por lo tanto deberias vos hacerte esta pregunta? estas capacitado para llevar a cabo esa reparación?y lo digo porque veo que actuas cuando te dicen algo como si te hablaran en chino, tenes 6 canales funcionando, ni siqukiera el criterio te acompaña ya que supones sobre tensión cuando los otrso funcionan. 

Primero que nada hay que tener conocimiento básico de como funciona un amplficador de audio, luego saber como funciona no habilita repararlo, ya que hay que saber y conocer, el tema es que este amplificador es de mucha potencia y un errro y tendras mas canales dañados, si tuvieras un minimo de experiencia podrias haberte dado cuenta si lo 7 son iguales o si hay un grupo iguales entre si y otro grupo entre si.... con criterio y conocimiento partiendo que tenes los otros canales funcionando  sirven para reparar el que tenes dañado,  el tema es que mido aqui o alla y tengo que tener una mínima idea de que esperar si no de nada me sirve medir y esto te lo han preguntado y no ha sabido responder estimo porque  no hubicas o entendes a que se refieren.

Eso pasa asi al comienzo ninguno de nosotros nacio sabiendo, con el tiempo aprendimos y hoy  por hoy no me importa el equipo que sea ni tamaño ni marca ni nada, pero esa seguridad me la dieron años de experiencia al igual que mis colegas que estan posteando.
Pero al no tener ese minimo conocimiento se levanta como una barrera entre tu necesidad y las ganas de darte una mano....

Trata de responder las preguntas ya que sin ellas no se te puede ayudar y si no entendes o decile a tu jefe que no podes arreglarlo o busca quien te lo arregle, peor quedaras si al último se lo das con más canales dañados

Es tan solo una sugerencia...


----------



## vichosky (Ene 28, 2021)

Estimados, estoy tratando de reparar un canal malo de un amplificador onkyo, me tope con un par de diodos marcados como LTZ-R15. En el canal que está operativo estos diodos iluminan, será que se pueden reemplazar por leds de 3 mm? O por un 1n4148? Hay poca info de estos diodos en la red. 

Saludos


----------



## sebsjata (Ene 29, 2021)

es un led rojo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2021)

+1 . . . led rojo normal.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Ene 31, 2021)

Tengo un problema similar en un onkyo tx-sr500, los drivers alcanzaban casi los 60 grados, fuente con valores simétricos, sin cd en el recorrido de la señal hasta los drivers claro esta, igual venían sin disipador de fabrica, así que opte por montarlos sobre el disipador principal, y de ahí los cable al pcb y pues bueno, sigue funcionando, el fabricante los coloco sin disipador, será paranoia nada mas supongo de nuestra parte. 

Prueba a montarlos sobre el disipador principal, eso si hay que hacerse de paciencia por que es  hacer 4 orificios por canal.

Cuídense foro, seguimos leyéndonos.


----------

